# How much does Domperidone cost a month?



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

I have to try to convince DH that's it's more cost effective than formula because he is NOT keen on me having to mail order the stuff because you can't get it here.
I know if it provides me with enough BM that we don't have to suplement anymore that it would be invaluable, but he's afraid that it won't work for me and we will still have to buy formula too.
Currently we only spend about $25/month on formula for supplementing.....

Any suggestions?

Links appreciated............


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Mine is 73$ (includes shipping) for 120 pills (I take 3 a day, so this is a 40 day supply some people need 4/day and it would be a 30 day supply). I think formula is something like 25$/week (so 100$/month)


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

I paid around $120 with shipping for 900 pills, which is about a 4 month supply for me, I'll be ordering another 900 in about a month or so, check out globaldrug.tv, that's where everyone I know has gotten them from.

Jenn


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

I know it's hard convincing DH's... If you had a high enough supply, could you ditch the bottles? Are you a SAHM or WOHM or ??? Sometimes the hassle of doing the bottles is enough to convince DH that it's worth it. (Make DH clean the bottles







)

If you are that close that you only spend $25 a month on formula, maybe you won't need much domperidone to get you over the hump? Just ideas.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I know it's hard if you're not rolling in money, but try to think of the benefit of giving only bm rather than a mix of bm and formula. make him think about it in terms of the long term health of the baby, rather than in financial terms. especially since the difference in cost is so small and the dom may even cost you less.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I think I paid $35 for 100 pills, which lasted me about 6 weeks. 8 pills a day for about 2-3 weeks, then taper off. I ended up only needing some to 'jump start' my supply when ds1 finally figured out how to latch at 4 mos old. I had been putting it off for a long time (getting the dom) but I was facing full time formula or dom, and I went for dom. Ds1 ended up nursing until 22 mos, when I was pg w/ds2.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Yay Michelle! You're an inspiration!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

If you order from New Zealand, you don't need an Rx- that's where I bought mine. Check out this website with contact info: http://www.breastfeedingonline.com/d...onewhere.shtml I think I got mine from the first one listed under New Zealand, but it was almost 4 years ago, so I'm not sure. I remember I needed to submit the order via email and I was a bit hesistant to give a credit card that way, but i was desperate. I did it with no problems- received it very quickly- in blister packs, so very tamper resistent.

For $30, I think it's worth a try.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryJaneLouise*
If you had a high enough supply, could you ditch the bottles?


Yes I'm hoping so. She still nurses at night and before all her naps. She also tries to nurse a couple of times a day (i'm always offering) ,but gets really easily frustrated when I don't have much milk. Mainly I'm pumping like every 2-3 hrs for her but I only get 2 oz total each time.

Dh just said I could try Dom for a month and I just ordered! I'm so excited to see if I can get my supply up enough that she will be interested in nursing during the day too even with distractions (which also bother her a lot too when she's already frustrated!)

We are going across the country to stay with my family for a while end of next month and I would LOVE not to have to pack the breast pump and bottles!!

Thanks again!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Is ordering Dom considered legal? I had a concern that it wasn't...Maybe I could get a prescription from my CNM? Do you know?


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Henhao, it isn't legal in this country. But you can order it online from other countries such as Canada. Sometimes customs will catch your shipment though. I read a note from someone here on MDC that she got a nastygram from customs rather than her domperidone once. That means she was out the money and the dom. Very sad. The FDA doesn't really care about the milkies that dom is helping women to make. They care about C.Y.A. and their authority being infringed upon. It sounds like most women don't have a problem with ordering and receiving their domperidone, though. When I have another baby, I will probably order some just to have on hand, seeing how I had such a hard time with my supply last time.

BTW, I got your PM, but your inbox is full so I couldn't reply.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

There are pharmacies in the US that can compound dom for you. You get an RX, take it to these pharmacies and they make it for you- just not the premade tablets. Check out my link. I don't think it's illegal, just not 'approved'

And, quite honestly, if I can get it w/o an Rx and it saves my nursing relationship- I could care less what the FDA has to say about it. Reglan, which has many more negative side effects, is 'approved by the FDA' whereast Domperidone is not. I fully researched my decision and am perfectly comfortable in using this medication, when all else failed, 'approved' or not.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

Henhao-
I can put you in touch with my LC in Leesburg if you are interested in getting Dom here. She knows of a few docs that will write an rx for it and I think there is a compounding pharmacy in Alexandria.
Too bad I din't get a hold of her before I ordered from globaldrug.tv. She says it's much more expensive getting it here, but you could have it right away VS waiting almost 2 weeks for it to arrive via airmail. I may have to get a couple weeks supply out here anyway to last until my shipment comes because it seems like I am producing less and less everyday!
PM me if you are interested in getting her info....................


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

globaldrug.tv from newzeland is by far the best price.


----------



## mommaem (Dec 22, 2005)

i dont mean to sound naive but what is domperidone? and what is it suppose to do? i'm currently bfeeding my 5 month old and he demands so much milk hes a big baby (17ish lbs) does it help to produce more milk? it would be good to know! I was drinking a green drink called super greens that REALLY really worked well, havent gotten around to ordering more. Yeah i would drink about 1 liter and about 15 mins later i could feel my milk gush into my breasts!!! anyway just curious!! Thanks

Emily








: :2bfbabe:














: 07*23*05














:


----------



## MarcyC (Jul 4, 2005)

Domperidone is a prescription drug that can increase milk supply. It's not for that purpose, but that is one of it's side effects. It's not currently available in the US, but can be ordered from overseas pharmacies.

Now...do tell about this super green drink. I've never heard of it and I'm a member of a few "low milk supply" groups. What is it? Who makes it? Where can I get some? How much is it?


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Domperidone should be used as a last resort for low supply, not just because you have a growing baby. If you're worried about your supply just count diapers







.


----------



## mommaem (Dec 22, 2005)

tO ANSWER YOUR ?S about the "green drink", it's 49 organically growen veggies and grasses







and they are somehow dried so that the nutrient value doesnt change. the site that has more info on it is www.phmiracleliving.com there are tons of articles and info too!! And the site you can order it from is www.innerlightinc.com (they do have a link on the first website) not really sure why the 2 websites







you should find what you are looking for!! there are 3 different sizes rangeing from 37.5 (i think) to around $90. And it ships pretty fast usually 3-5 days! It's well worth the cost! I miss it terribly my little one gets soooo frustarted when my milk doesnt come in fast enough







: and i never had a problem when i was drinking it. The more you drink the more you will probably produce, i try to drink 2 litters a day to 1 scoopeach litter(its about a teaspoon or 2)! Plus you feel better and have a lot more energy!!!








The dr that created this product has a lot more behind it, or his philosiphy as to why we get sick......acid/alkiline which is very intresting and really makes sense.

emily

moma to littlejorge







:














: !!!







:


----------

